

Karlbunch's Reaction Time test - godDLL
http://getyourwebsitehere.com/jswb/rttest01.html

======
godDLL
I think this could be used to compare different hardware combos, actually. If
you take the same sample group that is large enough you'd have a good
probability of accurate relative results.

That could tell you how much slower a BT mouse is over a wireless one, or over
one made by gaming gear co.

